# My DINGLE shrimp and Seboke catfish



## cowgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

I finally had the chance to try DINGLE's shrimp and Sebokes smoked catfish.
Both were excellent!! I will be having these often... Thanks to both of you for sharing your recipes.





The catfish in the brine....



Dried and seasoned... I used some of my homemade cold smoked seasonings...




Into the smoker...




My DINGLE shrimp, after topping with sauce and cheese...



The finished DINGLE shrimp and Seboke catfish...





I made a batch of my twangy deep fried green tomato dill pickles...
Used a tempora batter and some panko for extra crunch. :)







The DINGLE shrimp and the Seboke smoked catfish were awesome!!!
Thanks again to both of you....





I forgot to add the links to their recipes....DINGLE's shrimp.....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18785

Seboke's smoked catfish......http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18466


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 26, 2008)

Top notch, as always!!!


----------



## dingle (Jun 26, 2008)

Great job cowgirl!! They look even better than mine. Quick Question...what exactly is a twangy fried green tomato dill pickle??


----------



## abelman (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeanie, that looks excellent, as usual!! I like the fried pickels as well, love them. 

Thanks for the links as well. I tried finding Dingle's thread and never could find it for some reason.


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 26, 2008)

Patty another great lookin meal, just ate lunch but lookin at your stuff made me hungry all over again. good thing we don't live close or I would be sponging food off of you all the time. Sheet I'd be weighing in at probably 600 lbs.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Joe!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to you DINGLE for sharing your recipe...I love it!
I make twangy green tomato dill pickles in the fall, deep frying them just boosts them to a whole other level of flavor. lol






Thank you Abelman! I can't have catfish without a fried dill pickle...they seem to go together.

Kratz, I wish you were here right now. I'd share. I'm going to be eating fish and shrimp for a few days. I'm not complaining though, they turned out awesome.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent presentation, my hat is off to you Cowgirl!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 26, 2008)

*sweetheart, you never cease to amaze me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You are an awesome woman, are you sure you don't want to marry me? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







*


----------



## walking dude (Jun 26, 2008)

way to go curlygurl...........excellant as usual


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 26, 2008)

No offense to Dingle, but we have to change the name of this style of shrimp.  Sounds more like something you would need to go to the Dr. for than something you would want to eat.


"Man, I had to go to the Dr., that girl I met last weekend gave me a case of the dingle shrimp"


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

LOLOL...Joe, you owe me a new computer screen...

How about Parmesan shrimp ala DINGLE?
I think we should let DINGLE decide...


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

richoso, you are a sweetheart...thank you!!

Terry, OK I'll marry you, HA, now whatcha gonna do? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry? where'd ya go? lol 

deud...thank you,


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 26, 2008)

I do too.  Only seems fair.


----------



## seboke (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great Patty!  You always have the best final qview with the presentation on the plate!  Thanks for the plug!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Seboke, and a big thanks for your recipe. I will be using it again.
The only thing I did different was cut down on the salt amount. I remember you said it was a bit salty, so I added 1/4 cup of kosher instead of the full cup.
I also knew I wanted to use some of my home smoked seasoned salt and that would be MORE salt added to the fish..
It came out just right!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to you!


----------



## schultzy (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to the attachment and didn't see a recipe only the pics that dingle posted.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2008)

That looks awesome another great smoke and Qview


----------

